# VMC Entrance test!!!



## pranav.seth (Jan 14, 2011)

Hii guys,
while googling a found out a thread of it but it was closed.
now to the point.
i am in class IX. i have studied maths for the vmc entrance on 16th jan. after seeing the questions in the cd provided by them, i almost had an heart attack. please can u tell me whther what kind of questions will come (logical or very tough kind of). which is the best ready reckoner for maths and science.
please guys nay one in all the iit-jee institutes help me out.
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 14, 2011)

Dont go for VMC man,
prefer FIITJEE
i m an ex-FIITJEEian and currently in NIT
believe me
most of the regular course students of VMC are not able to perform in entrance test.


----------

